# Sarah Connor: Scheidung statt Versöhnung



## Tokko (29 Dez. 2009)

*Die jüngsten Gerüchte über ein mögliches Liebes-Comeback sind vom Tisch: Vierzehn Monate nach der Bekanntgabe ihrer Trennung haben Popsängerin Sarah Connor und ihr Ehemann Marc Terenzi die Scheidung eingereicht.

Die Scheidung sei bereits am 13. November beim Amtsgericht Wildeshausen eingereicht worden, bestätigte ein Gerichtssprecher am Dienstag einen Bericht von „Bild.de“ und fügte hinzu: „Da es eine einvernehmliche Scheidung ist, werden wir ihnen auch bald einen Scheidungstermin zukommen lassen.“

Connor und Terenzi hatten 2004 geheiratet und sich 2008 getrennt. Das Paar hat zwei gemeinsame Kinder. In letzter Zeit war wieder über eine Versöhnung spekuliert worden, weil beide offenbar Single sind und sich weiter gut verstehen. Laut „Bild.de“ urlauben sie gemeinsam mit der ganzen Familie gerade auf Fuerteventura.

Die kirchliche Hochzeit und deren Vorbereitungen waren im Sommer 2005 in einer neunteiligen TV-Serie bei ProSieben unter dem Titel „Sarah & Marc in Love“ zu sehen. Eine zweite Staffel mit dem Titel „Sarah & Marc – Crazy in Love“ zeigte das Promi-Paar bei der Bewältigung seiner Alltagsprobleme. 

Quelle:
focus.de*


----------



## JayP (30 Dez. 2009)

Gibt es denn jetzt auch im neuen Jahr gleich die passende Sendung

dazu

*Särahhh änd Mahhhrc crazy divorcedddddd*:jumping:!?!

:laola2:


----------



## maierchen (2 Jan. 2010)

Soll ja vorkommen ...!


----------

